# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lỗi Windows >  Cài đặt âm thanh Audio cho XP SP3

## nguyennam19

có ai giúp mình với, mình mới cài win sp3 lại mà không hiêu sao cài âm thanh không được, nó báo lỗi hoài, drive thì đúng rồi vì mình có đĩa drive mà, mình xài main 945 
khi cái nó báo lỗi như vầy nè


mình cài đi cài lại mấy lần cũng vậy, reset lại máy rồi cài lại vẫn vậy
cảm ơn các bạn rất nhiều

----------


## vuongtoan1912

nó báo thế là rõ mười mươi rồi bạn .bạn không nên cố cài high defetition audio làm gì ,bạn chỉ cần down cái này về cài thêm vào là được .
nếu không được thì mình sẽ giúp bạn qua yahoo 

download : 
*microsoft uaa bus driver for high definition audio: free download*

----------


## gahocseo

bạn thử gắn kết nôi mạng vào thử coi, sẽ update những drive cần thiết cho máy.

----------


## pizzabon2015

cài xai driver roài, ép dầu ép mỡ ai nỡ ép driver ? [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## galuoi92

download bản driver khác về cài lại.(driver âm thanh phải tương thích với main đang dùng, dùng gpu_z để kiểm tra main đang dùng)nếu không được nữa đem máy tui cài giúp cho!!!hj

----------


## tuanankpn

bạn cài driveraudio có trong đĩa khi mua máy tính đó, nếu không được thì bạn lên xem xét lại card âm thanh trong máy tính co lẽ bị hư phải ra hiệu thay thế?

----------


## NgocAnhs

nếu dùng xp thì dùng bản ghost đa cấu hình đó.
không thì dùng win 7 cho tiện khỏi phải cài driver.

----------


## leanhseomxh

bạn cài cái này đã tích hợp tất cả drived main của bạn và hầu hết các main hiên nay ...cài ko dc ko lấy xiền heee .
http://download296.mediafire.com/9p.../skydriverxp11_plus_gostep.info_dl99.info.rar

----------


## vanphongchothuequan1

là cd driver của bạn ko hỗ trợ driver của của cad jui.

----------


## hocnauan

bạn thử mua đĩa windows khác và cài lại xem, mình cũng vừa bị lỗi đó xong.

----------


## seonovaland

> có ai giúp mình với, mình mới cài win sp3 lại mà không hiêu sao cài âm thanh không được, nó báo lỗi hoài, drive thì đúng rồi vì mình có đĩa drive mà, mình xài main 945 
> khi cái nó báo lỗi như vầy nè
> 
> 
> mình cài đi cài lại mấy lần cũng vậy, reset lại máy rồi cài lại vẫn vậy
> cảm ơn các bạn rất nhiều


tốt hơn là bạn bỏ bản xp sp3 đó thôi. nghe tin đồn ms có vá, cải thiện... nhưng thực tế thì không ổn định. một số máy không thể bật wireless dù install driver completed

----------


## seoomohtx

sai driver........................

----------

